# Bachmann Porters in Classified section of MLS



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

I am sellig the last of my US outline Fn3/1:20.3 stuff and have two Porters in the classifieds for sale. 

Thanks-


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sold.


----------

